# L0627



## straitfan (Nov 1, 2010)

trying to find out if chiropractors can bill for L0627 with a low back pain diagnosis. we have a rep who introduced a fantastic back brace that is reimburseable by both private ins and medicare. we know that the chiro can't bill medicare for this but private insurance looks good. looking for some guidance as we have a chiro in our practice. anyone with chiro billing experience out there?


----------

